# 800# King



## mhenry (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey Dave, 
Can the 800 grit King I just bought stay in water forever
Thanks Mike


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes sir - for ever and ever!


----------



## Doug Seward (Apr 25, 2011)

I have one that has been under water for most of the past 20 years and it is still hanging in there, albeit somewhat thinner after all these years. I had a 3000 King that broke after soaking for a couple years. The higher grit stones seem to lose integrity if they soak for a long time. -Doug


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 25, 2011)

I believe it's the clay based stones (the red brick looking ones) from King that are safe to soak - not the others which are likely resinoid. I soaked a King 6k for just a week once and it got all mushy and rubber like and didn't work until it was lapped down about 1/16" from the top. Same thing happened to a Shapton Pro stone that I left in water by mistake too.


----------



## UglyJoe (Apr 26, 2011)

Interesting. I permasoak my King 6000 with no problem.


----------



## MadMel (Apr 27, 2011)

So basically which type stones can be permanently soaked and which can't?


----------



## JBroida (Apr 27, 2011)

MadMel said:


> So basically which type stones can be permanently soaked and which can't?


 
clay bound stones, ceramic stones, sintered stones, etc. can be soaked for the most part

resin bonded or magnesia bonded stones should not be soaked for the most part (though some benefit from a few minutes in water prior to sharpening)

there are also other stones which need to be soaked before use, but should not be left in water long term... i.e. choceras, the blue synthetic aoto, some naturals, etc. These should be dried in a cool, well ventilated area, away from direct sunlight

then, there are some stones that are just beastly and can take pretty much anything you throw at them, except maybe a hammer


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 27, 2011)

JBroida said:


> then, there are some stones that are just beastly and can take pretty much anything you throw at them, except maybe a hammer


 
Like this one?


----------



## JBroida (Apr 27, 2011)

lol... i have some really hard stones that have a cement binder... they are what i had in mind... but that works too


----------

